# Mount Vernon, OH Y M WGSD *Zues*



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=15539507

Check me out!! Pet ID: 900934
I'm at the Knox County Animal Shelter
285 Columbus Road
Mount Vernon, Ohio 740-393-6713



Knox County Animal Shelter
Mount Vernon, OH
740-393-6713


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

*BUMP*


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Nice looking boy.


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

Still listed on PF!


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

BUMP


----------

